# Tour dear France



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi. 
Is anyone in France following the Tour?  We're currently up the Alpe D'huez waiting for it's arrival on Thursday.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 14, 2018)

Colin, 'Full Member' is over there and has a thread on Motorhomer about it La Tour 2018 | Motorhomer


----------



## Porkie yorkies (Jul 14, 2018)

*Let tour*

Yes I follow the tour very closely every year, up until a couple of years ago me and mate's would watch it then pick our favorite cols and Cote's out then go and ride them on our motorbikes.&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; Sadly on TV now &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 14, 2018)

Edina said:


> Colin, 'Full Member' is over there and has a thread on Motorhomer about it La Tour 2018 | Motorhomer



Thanks for that, went for a gander but it wouldn't let me sign in - I  may be on a red card.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Thanks for that, went for a gander but it wouldn't let me sign in - I  may be on a red card.



I think you have to sign in using the same username and password as here


----------



## runnach (Jul 14, 2018)

I am not in the slightest envious :tongue: ......Enjoy  

I imagine the crowd are collecting ? Alpe d ,huez an holy grail in its own right 

Channa


----------



## witzend (Jul 14, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi.
> Is anyone in France following the Tour?  We're currently up the Alpe D'huez waiting for it's arrival on Thursday.


Are many there with you yet. Been several threads about the Tour so maybe some other WC's there with you soon if not already

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ring-tour-de-france.html?highlight=Alp+D'Huez

Just realised it's Bastille day wonder if you'll see much celebrations up there


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 14, 2018)

Edina said:


> I think you have to sign in using the same username and password as here



Thanks, I tried that but I don't exist. I know Phil's got nothing to do so I raised a support ticket.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 14, 2018)

witzend said:


> Are many there with you yet. Been several threads about the Tour so maybe some other WC's there with you soon if not already
> 
> Tips for Motorhome at alpe d’ Huez during Tour de France
> 
> Just realised it's Bastille day wonder if you'll see much celebrations up there



Yes it's rammed here already and there's plenty going on.  Today and tomorrow there's a HOG rally with hundreds of Harleys, all the sideshows and a stunt show - should have brought some ear defenders.   :scooter:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Thanks, I tried that but I don't exist. I know Phil's got nothing to do so I raised a support ticket.



Probably the best way, I'm sure he'll like the comment, he's got steam coming out of his ears at the moment!


----------



## Porkie yorkies (Jul 19, 2018)

*Le tour*



Bigusdickus said:


> Hi.
> Is anyone in France following the Tour?  We're currently up the Alpe D'huez waiting for it's arrival on Thursday.



Very jealous mate saw them in Yorkshire when it started here, have ridden every one of today's cols but would have loved to have seen them top the all duez. You lucky bigger :mad2::mad1::mad1:


----------



## Porkie yorkies (Jul 19, 2018)

*P.S.*

On my motorbike


----------

